# pigeon with a broken wing



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi I do not know were I should have posted this but I need a 
little help. I got a pigeon a few days ago that has a broken 
wing. I do know that she will never be able to fly again and that 
I have to keep her as a pet. 

I am having a few problems. One is that she still thanks she can 
fly and keep falling on to her back. Two is that she is an older pigeon 
and dose not like the idle of being a pet. I have only seen her eat 
and drank one time and that is win I fond her. I would rille just like 
to know what you thank I can do to help her. I have read about 
some of you that have pigeons that can not fly and would like to know 
what may have worked with your birds.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi vegeta2802,

I'm sorry to hear about your rescue pigeon's wing. Where abouts are you located generally? We could try to find some help in your area.
Could you give us some more details on how you came accross this little one and have you done a hands on exam to actually find it? 

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome,

I have lots of non flying pigeons, ranging from one that had its wing amputated to one that has its wing trailing on the ground.

They have all adapted their disability but there were a few upside down moments to begin with (specially those that had the wing held in place by a bandage) which can be worrying.

Is your pigeon able to right himself after falling? Is his wing in the right position (against his body rather than drooping)?

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please DO make sure the bird is examined by someone who rehabs birds or avian vet. Not all injuries will remedy them flightless. Sometimes a wing that is hanging low can be stabilized, it can also be due to a disease, which can be treated and then the bird can fly again.

I have two special needs birds, that have a droopy wing on one side. They both have been examined by an expert rehabber and have injuries that cannot be fixed.

They are unable to fly, or even lift themselves off the floor. Therefore they cannot access the dining hall which is high off the floor. They are now floor walkers. Although I try to make life as normal as possible, they need help to get to the food and water. They sleep in the coop with all my birds, where they are most happy, but have cubbies with fronts that give them access to their own food and water cups. In the day they have access to an open aviary where they also can get to the food and water. When it rains they stay on my porch, because they can't fly into the coop.

I hate to see them not enjoy flying with their mates, but they still enjoy life to its fullest.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mine has the wing trailing on the ground.
her wing was broken on the elbow part of 
a human arm, just where the bone is. You 
can still see the dry blood. There is no bandage, 
but we did cut the feathers so that they do not 
drag on the ground or get stuck in the cage.

I found her in my neighbor’s yard. I plan to
keep her, and have already named her Brink.
Many people around here would not take a pigeon, 
let alone one with a broken wing. They would just 
put her to sleep. She is in perfect health except for
her wing. I am not sure how long it has been broken, 
or how long she has been outside like this. I don’t
thank it has been too long.

I had a breeder look at her wing. I have been hand
Feeding her to ensure she is getting food. Right 
now she is in a cage by herself, but once she gets 
better. I have my 1st feral pigeons Pije to put her 
with. I have 7 pigeons, including her, so she is 
still in a group.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi vegeta2802,

From your description, I would be concerned about a couple of possibilities that
may have put the feral in your neighbor's yard.

1. Dog or cat bite
2. Shot by a firearm

There's a possibility that this bird may need antibiotics, and if possible, it
would still be best to see the wing be taken care of. Is it at all possible for you
to just say your general where abouts? We may know of someone in your area
who works w/pigeons.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok here is some pic of her


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tell you what--why don't you just take some tape (masking tape) and, using as little as possible, tape that wing up in such a way as the bird won't be tripping on it. It's very difficult to tell from here but I don't like the color of the stuff showing through between the feathers. It may be that the outer wing has lost blood supply and is dying but that's a real long-shot call based on the pictures--I really can't tell.

However, the section that's actually bad appears to be between the equivalent of our wrist and elbow. That brown spot on the underside looks to be about halfway in between. When blood seeps through feathers, it can make the godawfullest hard stuff to try and get off when it dries out that you've ever seen--tougher than concrete.

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

here is some pic of my other pigeons










here is Pije 










and Kanna 










Free Way & Mille


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, here's a link to drawings of the avian skeleton to give you and idea what you're dealing with:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

and here is my to new ones
no names
male is the one with the
white on the face


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I dont know a lot about pigeon rehabbing, but a while back I wanted to read up and learn just in case, and some people sent me a few of these sites. 

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html


It seems as though it would be best to tape up the wing, just so the bird doesn't further injur itself, but I'd agree with everyone else, seeing an expert or vet would be the best idea. I know its so hard to get a pigeon, especially not some kind of show pigeon, a vet appointment, because I tried when i thought my pidge was sick and I had to call fifteen different vets offices near here that had avian vets before I found one that was even willing to see us. Its worth the effort though, I know I would much rather be sure about things than risk it with my own observations. Good luck!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You have alot of pretty and banded birds as well.....are they culls from clubs
in the Michigan area?

fp

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=155972#post155972


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Here’s an up date on Brink.

She is doing good, not falling on her back now.
She is eating. 
The wing is not discolored now.
And I do not have to keep it taped up.


----------

